# Remembering Pearl Harbor ~ December 7th, 1941.



## PamfromTx (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## ohioboy (Dec 7, 2021)

There was only 1 vote in Congress not declaring War on Japan. When I toured FDR's home in Hyde Park, New York, they had War related memorobilia.

Even the enemy can honor a truce though.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Devi (Dec 7, 2021)

Sad to hear it. I always bow my head in remembrance on this day.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 7, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


>


What is happening here, Paco?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 7, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> What is happening here, Paco?


It looks like someone in the Military died and is being taken somewhere in a flag draped coffin. I guess the ban of showing our dead soldiers wasn't in effect.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 7, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> It looks like someone in the Military died and is being taken somewhere in a flag draped coffin. I guess the ban of showing our dead soldiers wasn't in effect.


What threw me off is how square the coffin is, but I'm sure it's for transport only.


----------



## Bellbird (Dec 7, 2021)

December 7th is a poignant day to remember for the USA. but it was 2 years before, that war had been declared on Japan.
"World War II began in Europe on *September 1, 1939*, when Germany invaded Poland. Great Britain and France responded by declaring war on Germany on September 3."
"During World War Two, forces from *the British* Commonwealth of Nations, then still informally called the British Empire, were involved in all the major theatres of war, as well as serving on their own and on the British home fronts."


----------

